# Update windows tonight!!!!!!!



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 31, 2009)

Most of the news stations are reporting the US Government has had a legitimate terroristic threat to attack the internet tomorrow for April Fool's Day. THIS IS NOT A JOKE! Widows has a bunch of fixes out and it is advised to plug them in. It was 5 megs on Vista. May wanna check it out as we already loaded them.


http://www.crn.com/security/216400017
os:os:os:os:os:os:os:os:


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

hmmm well...yeah this isnt my computer so...i dont think i care. but for the rest of you good luck.


----------



## stove (Mar 31, 2009)

mmm Linux. Enjoy conflickr!


----------



## Angela (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm getting so fuckin' tired of Windows for so many reasons! It's time for me to just put Windows XP out of its misery and install Linux like I should have done years ago.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

why do cops have bigger balls than firemen?

caus they sell more tickets! happy april fool's now its time to get the fuck off this computer


----------

